# tangerine morph milk snake ???



## heather carpenter (Sep 22, 2010)

hay iv got a tangerine morph milk snake but this might sound realy stupid but what is a morph? :lol2: is that its got more colours or a diffrent patten can some one plz help me thanks


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

a morph is caused by 'mutated genes' so the animal looks different to the 'wild type' (the most common appearance in the wild). Tangerine (or simply bi-colour) honduran milksnakes are one of two naturally occuring wild appearances, have a look on this page to see the different morphs in hondos: Guide to Honduran Milksnake Morphs - Morphguide.com :2thumb:


----------



## heather carpenter (Sep 22, 2010)

*thanks*

thanks that realy helps


----------

